# Keine färbt so oft wie Katy Perry !!!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*5 Haarfarben in 6 Wochen !!! Keine färbt so oft 
wie Katy Perry​*

*Neue Woche, neue Frisur: kein Problem für Katy Perry (26).
Die Sängerin ist nicht nur experimentierfreudig, was ihre Outfits angeht .
sondern wechselt auch die Haarfarbe im chamäleonartigem Tempo.
Neuester Look: Pink! :thumbup:*




​
Die Haarfarben der Katy Perry

Blau, Rost, Schwarz, Blond, Pink... Erinnert sich eigentlich noch jemand an Katy Perrys Naturhaarfarbe?
Also, wir nicht. Ausgangsfarbe des Färbe-Marathons...

Ausgangsfarbe des Färbe-Marathons war Schwarz. Anfang Juni bei der Premiere des Films „Arthur“ (Gatte Russell Brand spielt eine Hauptrolle) in New York. Diesen Look trägt Perry schon seit Wochen – das wurde ihr offensichtlich zu langweilig. In den kommenden Wochen ging’s farbtechnisch rund...

17. Juni: Beim Konzert in Montreal sind Katys Haare plötzlich blau! Vielleicht schon ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf den 3D-Film „Die Schlümpfe“, in dem die Sängerin der Schlumpfine ihre Stimme lieh. Ist aber erst mal nur eine Perücke – privat sind die Haare wie gehabt schwarz. Noch…

30. Juni, tagsüber. Perry ist in Toronto, um ihren neuen Duft „Purr“ vorzustellen und überrascht mit einer Frisur in rostrot. Sie selbst bezeichnet den Ton als „Ingwer“ – und gesteht via Twitter, dass sie eigentlich blond werden wollte, das aber nach wochenlangem Schwarz gar nicht so einfach gewesen sei. Die Radikalkuren waren wohl auch nicht so gut fürs Haar: „Wenn ich jetzt nicht drei Wochen warte, ende ich mit Glatze oder Pixie-Cut!“

30. Juni, abends: Zum Glück gibt’s Perücken! Beim Toronto-Konzert kann Perry deshalb wieder in Schwarz auf die Bühne gehen. Um am nächsten Tag…
1Juli: … wieder hell durch die Straßen von New York zu schlendern. Gatte Russell Brand hat übrigens immer die gleiche Haarfarbe: zotteliges Schwarz 

24. Juli: An ihren Vorsatz, erst mal gar nichts mehr an ihrer Farbe zu werkeln, hat sich Perry dann wohl doch nicht ganz gehalten. Bei der Premiere von „Die Schlümpfe“ sind die Haare der Sängerin heller, jetzt eindeutig der Gattung blond zuzuordnen. Wavy Beach-Look! Leicht gelockt, Highlights wie von der Sonne geküsst. STYLEBOOK findet: besser sah die Perry nie aus! Der natürliche Touch steht ihr

1. August: Katy fand’s scheinbar nicht so gut: Zuhause in Kalifornien greift sie wieder zur Färbung. PINK! Leicht ausgewaschen, mit Ansatz. Ob das so gewollt war, oder doch wieder nur ein Unfall – wir können nur mutmaßen...

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## steven91 (3 Aug. 2011)

und ich dachte das blau wäre ne perrücke XD


----------



## beachkini (4 Aug. 2011)

favs sind: 'Rost', Blond, Schwarz, Pink, Blau ( die beiden letzten kann man drehn wie man will  )


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Aug. 2011)

meine Herren, die Farbe muß doch zum Outfit passen ....  
sonst geht es doch gar nicht  Banausen !!! 
:thx: für das Farbfernsehen


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

Grün war noch nicht


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

wie lange machen Haare das mit?


----------



## CCNIRVANA (4 Aug. 2011)

Auf Bild 1 und 3 trägt sie offensichtlich eine Perücke.


----------

